# Size of sublimation paper for socks



## StevenBennett (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm a crafter who has been using HTV on t-shirts for 7 years. My son and I would like to try doing sublimation on socks. He loves wearing crazy socks and would love to make them for himself and friends.

I plan on getting an Epson WF-7110 printer and probably start by trying Cobra inks.

My question is with the size of transfer paper. I see that the template for the 11" socks is about 13" w x 25" h. (This is for using a straight jig instead of a hockey shape jig.) The Epson can handle 13x19 paper in the cassette, but that size is too short. 

Am I thinking correctly that I'll need to buy a roll of transfer paper and cut it down to size, and then use the manual paper feeder for the printer? Lots of posts that I've seen about sublimating socks talk about using 13"x19" paper -- I assume that's for the shorter crew socks?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Take one of the socks you plan on using and stretch it over your jig. If you haven't purchased a jig yet, make one out of cardboard. Then measure the length of the stretched sock with a tape measure.

Unless you're doing tube socks, you should be ok with 13X19 paper.


What's the size of your heat press? That's going to be your main limitation.


----------



## StevenBennett (Nov 11, 2012)

I only have a 15x15 heat press. I'll order the socks and then measure once I stretch one over the jig. One post said to set up the design so it is only at the top portion of the sock (skipping the foot area) as a way to do socks on a 15x15 heat press.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

StevenBennett said:


> I only have a 15x15 heat press. I'll order the socks and then measure once I stretch one over the jig. One post said to set up the design so it is only at the top portion of the sock (skipping the foot area) as a way to do socks on a 15x15 heat press.



You can also pick up some length by placing a single sock diagonally on your press. For example we can do a 22 inch sock on our 16X20 press.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Also, the most important stretching on socks is width, not length. Sock does not have to be "stretched" on the jig. It just has to be on there flat with no voids. So even though a sock can be stretched to say 20 inches, it will do just as well unstretched at 15 inches.


----------



## AlexanderMom (Dec 31, 2020)

Honestly, I also really like to wear those kind of awkward socks, when you just look at them, and start thinking that I am kind of crazy. So, my brother actually started to practice the sublimation on socks. I am not quit sure about it, however as I remember it was everything just like you described 11" socks on 13" w x 25" h. Nevertheless, he stopped doing that as it was not quit profitable. So, since then I been wordering custom face socks from a certain website, as you can even customize them just like you wish.


----------

